# Holland Codes (Is mine a contradiction?)



## Time to Paradox (May 17, 2010)

I've taken two tests that have had to do with Holland Codes from 2009-2010. One was an official GROP exam (French acronym) and the other was this (fairly reliable) online Strong Interest Inventory® Assessment - Research Form. Now, my Holland Code from the GROP exam was 'A' and the one I got from taking the online form gave me 'CA' (which I believe is more accurate to me, at least how I am now).

Wouldn't 'CA' be a contradiction, though? I don't clearly understand how I can be both interested by detail, preciseness and order (C) and also be impulsive, creative and prefer to not be restricted by rules (A). Checking the "Interests" section on the O*Net online website for Proofreaders and Copy makers:



> Conventional — Conventional occupations *frequently involve following set procedures and routines.* These occupations can include working with data and details more than with ideas. *Usually there is a clear line of authority to follow*.
> 
> Artistic — Artistic occupations frequently involve working with forms, designs and patterns. *They often require self-expression and the work can be done without following a clear set of rules*.


Also, I wouldn't want to make this all about me, so it would also be interesting if you posted your own Holland Code. If you don't know yours, you can take this free one I linked earlier (it requires a free and quick registration, but it's very detailed and takes about 45 minutes to complete).

tl;dr: Is Holland Code 'CA' contradictory?


----------



## Obstructions (Feb 21, 2010)

I got ACI for my results...but that doesn't make any sense. CI sounds more like me, but A? I think it might of just came from me liking music, but for you, I don't know why it would pop up.


----------



## jasonm (May 24, 2010)

That is an interesting combination, as they are opposites on the Holland hexagon. However, I don't think that it's contradictory; they can definitely complement each other in some fields. I wouldn't get caught up the definitions too much, just see if any of the careers suggestions you get lead you somewhere you feel is right. 

I tested as an ASIE with SI being tied for second. The test I took, which was part of a career development college course, gave us three matches; as in my case, more than three if you tie in any of them. This leads me to wonder what your next strongest letter was.


----------



## Time to Paradox (May 17, 2010)

jasonm said:


> This leads me to wonder what your next strongest letter was.


It may be a bit too late for this reply, but whatever. I took the test again and I got pretty much the same results: CA (still confuses me a bit). I think in the other times I took the test, including this time, my third strongest letter was always 'I'.


----------



## mav04 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Holland Code Confusion*



Time to Paradox said:


> It may be a bit too late for this reply, but whatever. I took the test again and I got pretty much the same results: CA (still confuses me a bit). I think in the other times I took the test, including this time, my third strongest letter was always 'I'.


Hey. One thing I found out is, you MAY not actually be interested in your TRUE Holland Code. Your inferior function has a tendency to interfere. It has a subconscious way of wanting to express itself. Just like relationships. The subconscious attraction of the "opposite". Same temptation of the career. So, check what your "weakest function" is and, make sure it isn't causing you to make a mistake. There are a list that is the norm to help guide you: 

Investigative- INTP, INTJ, ENTP, ENTJ 
Artistic- INFP Realistic- ISTP, ESTP, ISFP,
INFJ, ENFP, ENFJ, ISFP 
Social- ENFP, ENFJ, ESFP, ESFJ, ISFJ, ISFP 
Enterprising- ENTJ, ESTJ, ESTP, ESFP, ENFP, ENFJ 
Conventional- ISTJ, ISFJ, EST

My "inferior function, T" interfered with my test: I showed AIS. But, after fixing the inferior function, I was ASE. 
I'm an INFP by the way. Hope this helps.


----------

